# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Question regarding aquatic clawed froglet

## babaleuska

I have finally successfully gotten froglets from eggs produced by my frogs. I am so happy with them! All of the froglets are albino.

I have a question regarding one of the froglets. The insides of this froglet appear to be darker than the others. It seems to have a hard time resting on the bottom of the tank. It swims normally, but when it appears ready to set on the bottom, it floats back to the top. I have put this froglet into a separate small container. Is this something I need to worry about? The froglet seems to be unable to stay on the bottom. Since the froglet food I have sinks, I'm afraid it will starve.

Please, any advice or suggestions would be very welcomed! :Frog Surprise:

----------


## Xavier

I personally think that this should be moved to the aquatic frogs section, and I do not know the problem at hand, sorry  :Frown:

----------

